# Rudy Project Sunglasses



## dltmdwns (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi guys.

So I've been searching around for a good pair of sunglasses. I'm currently just riding with my regular prescription glasses. After looking around at different companies, I decided to go with Rudy Project and the Rydon model to be specific.

I'm currently living in South Korea (moved here a few years ago) and there is a Rudy Project Korea. I went to check out a Rudy Project store, then I went to another shop that a lot of people seem to go to get their Rudy's. I was hand over the credit card until I found out that the lenses are made from a different company in Korea. More specifically, because I need prescription lenses and since I want them to be directly in the lens itself and not a clipon. 

The price they gave me was almost 700USD (670 thousand Won). The sunglasses themself were about 250-260 USD (this comes with the regular Rudy Project lenses - but the prescripted lenses would cost another ~ 380 USD. They told me this Korean company uses NXT for the lens and whatever whatever. It was sketchy. I don't want to be paying so much money for a pair of Rudy Project sunglasses when they're not Rudy Project sunglasses.

I was wondering if anyone else has a pair of Rudy Project Rydon sunglasses with their RX prescription directly in the lenses and not a clipon. Anyone know of a site where I can order online if I just give them my prescription specifications? I feel like it would be cheaper and better if I could get these done back in the US and have it shipped to me here.


Thanks for reading.


cliffs:

- I live in Korea
- I need prescription sunglasses
- I don't want clip-on prescription
- I want the Rudy Project Rydon with prescription in the lens itself
- In Korea, they use a different Korean company to make the lense (not Rudy Project)
- Need a legit online place to buy


----------



## dltmdwns (Feb 8, 2012)

I've been searching around more online and it seems that a lot of places use a different lens-crafter for people seeking direct in prescription lenses on their Rudy Projects. I've heard ImpactRX lenses are extremely expensive?


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

$700usd for glasses is insane. Rydon glasses are $126usd right now on the North America website. Rx Rydons are $204usd. Not sure if those are polarized or not. Also not sure if they ship overseas. Can you have someone buy them and send them to you?

Rudy Project Sunglasses, Helmets and Goggles - Leader in Cycling Sunglasses, Golf Sunglasses, Running Sunglasses and Prescription Sport Sunglasses


----------



## dltmdwns (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah, I know! It's way too expensive. When I went to the Rudy Project store here and asked about Impact RX lenses (having the prescription put directly into the sunglasses with their Impact X technology) they told me it would end up being almost 1000 USD. 

I have a relative in the US that can get the glasses and ship them to me. I want to have my prescription directly into the sunglasses and preferably by Rudy Project (Impact RX) - or any other worthy lens crafter (I've heard some good things about Sports Optical). 

Kind of a dilemma for me. I really like the Rudy Project glasses but I want to have legit Rudy Project Impact RX lenses - not some random Korean companys, especially if their lenses cost 380 bucks.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

I take back what I said, lol. I just looked online and did not realize the Impact Rx lenses were $400, not inlcuding the frame. Wow! Good luck.

My suggestion: Place your order on the RP site. You specify your Rx needs during the process then you fax them your prescription (or just have your friend do all this). Then have them shipped to your buddy and have him send the whole thing to you. That way you are guaranteed to get the authentic Impact Rx lenses that you want....and for a lot cheaper than buying in Korea apparently.


----------



## dltmdwns (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks!

I'm checking out the site. It didn't show the Rydon model on the "direct in lens" RX models. I found it and I can see how it works. 

This comes out to a somewhat similar price as Korea but I rather order from Rudy Project since I know what I'm paying for and I get their warranty. 

These glasses cost as much as my bike, although I'll be using these glasses for more than just riding (I like to hike, camp, fish, golf, travel, etc). ugh.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

It's listed here:

Rudy Project Rx Sunglasses, Helmets and Goggles - Leader in Cycling Sunglasses, Golf Sunglasses, Running Sunglasses and Prescription Sport Sunglasses


----------

